# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο >  Πλυντηριο ρουχων SIEMENS sivamat plus 3503  προβλημα

## giorgost1

Το πλυντηριο ειναι παλιο,15ετιας σιγουρα και δεν γυρναει το μοτερ.Διαβαζοντας στο φορουμ ειπα να προσπαθησω μονος μου,μπας και καταφερω κατι.
Διαβασα για πυκνωτες που ευθυνονται για την λειτουργια του μοτερ ομως εγω εβγαλα τον πυκνωτη παρασιτων νομιζω.Το πλυντηριο εχει και εναν διακοπτη για επιλογη στροφων 1000/800/600.Εχει πυκνωτη για εκκινηση η τα επαιξε το μοτερ;
Ο πυκνωτης που εβγαλα.SNC00487.jpgSNC00488.jpg
Και το ταμπελακι που εχει απο πισω.SNC00485.jpgSNC00484.jpg
Αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει τον ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Γιώργο , Δες τριγύρω αν έχει κάτι σαν αυτό που μας δείχνεις αλλά αυτή την φορά θα είναι πυκνωτής για το μοτέρ . (αν είναι μοντέλο που έχει πυκνωτή για το μοτέρ) 
συνήθως βρίσκεται δίπλα στο μοτέρ και πάνω στο σασί του πλυντηρίου.
Αν δεις στο μοτέρ σου να έχει καρβουνάκια τότε δεν έχει πυκνωτή αλλά πλακέτα.

----------


## giorgost1

Μιχαλη ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Κοιταξα και δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο σαν πυκνωτη.
Το μοτερ εχει καρβουνακια τα οποια τωρα που δουλεψε για λιγο εβγαζαν σπιθες.
Τι μπορω να κανω γι αυτο;

----------


## καπιστρι

> .Το πλυντηριο εχει και εναν διακοπτη για επιλογη στροφων 1000/800/600.Εχει πυκνωτη για εκκινηση η τα επαιξε το μοτερ;
> Ο πυκνωτης που εβγαλα.
> .


Ο πυκνωτης που εβγαλες δεν ειναι ο πυκνωτης. Βαλτον στην θεση του
Ενα πλυντηριο με επαγωγικο κινητηρα, που χρησιμοποιει πυκνωτη .δεν μπορει να ρυθμισει τις στροφες του σε 3 διαφορετικες ταχυτητες παρα μονο σε δυο.
ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ τα παντα γινοντε, αλλα το κοστος ΚΑΙ το μεγεθος ενος τετοιου τυπου κινητηρα με τρεις ταχυτητες ειναι απαγορευτικο για μηχανηματα μαζικης παραγωγης οπως ειναι τα οικιακα πλυντηρια. Αρα μαλλον δεν εχεις καθολου πυκνωτη. Το μοτερ σου ειναι με καρβουνακια και ρυθμιζει την ταχυτητα με ευρος παλμου στην τροφοδοσια του.Αρα η ζημια ειναι ηλεκτρονικη στην πλακετα του πλυντηριου,εκτος αν εχεις φρακαρισμενο ρουλμαν.Δες αν το μοτερ γυριζει ελευθερα με το χερι-εννοειτε μαζι με τον καδο-.

----------


## giorgost1

Γιαννη το μοτερ δουλεψε για λιγο και εβγαζε σπιθες εκει που κανει επαφη ο ροτορας με τα καρβουνακια.
Τωρα δεν δουλευει αλλα γυρναει ελευθερα με το χερι μαζι με τον καδο.

----------


## καπιστρι

Πισω απο καθε καρβουνακι εχει καποιου ειδους ελατηριο, που σπρωχνει το καρβουνακι, και το κρατα σε επαφη με τους τομεις του συλεκτη.Τεσσερα πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν.
1. ενα απο τα ελατηρια ειναι σκουριασμενο και εχει χασει την ελαστηκοτητα του,'η εχει φυγει απο την θεση του με αποτελεσμα να μην σπροχνει το καρβουνακι πανω στο συλλεκτη.
2.Πισω απο καθε καρβουνακι φευγει ενας ευκαμπτος αγωγος, που το συνδεει με την περιλειξη του στατορα.Ελεγξε για κομμενο αγωγο, κακη 'η χαλαρη συνδεση και στα 2 ακρα .
3. Το καρβουνακι ειναι φαγωμενο, και παρ'ολο που το σπρωχνει το ελατηριο, ΔΕΝ φτανει να ακουμπισει ικανοποιητικα στους τομεις του συλλεκτη γιατι ειναι κοντο.
4. Καποια στιγμη στην αμεσως προυγουμενη στιγμη της ζωης του μοτερ, εμεινε φρακαρισμενο σε καποιο σημειο για λιγη ωρα, με αποτελεσμα το ρευμα να περνα συνεχεια εκεινη την ωρα , απο 2 συγκεκριμενους τομεις του συλλεκτη, και να τους ζεστανει,καταστρεφοντας τους. συνηθως <πετιουντε> προς τα εχω σε σχεση με τους υπολοιπους και σχηματιζουν κατι σαν μικρο σκλοπατι που κοντραρει πανω στα καρβουνακια.
Θα τους αναγνωρισεις απο την ελαφρια αλλαγη στο χρωμα τους, σε σχεση με τους διπλανους
Ο ελεγχος ειναι απλος αλλα απαιτει καποια πειρα απο επισκευες.
Αν μπορεις να βγαλεις το μοτερ, τροφοδοτησε το στον παγκο με ταση 48 βολτ 'η και μικροτερη.( Δουλευει και στα 12 αλλα πολυ-πολυ αργα.)
Παντως αν δουλεψει σε χαμηλη ταση ας πουμε απο 24 βολτ και κατω, τοτε ψαξε τη βλαβη αλλου. Το μοτερ μαλλον ειναι ενταξυ.
Σου εδωσα μπολικη δουλεια.Καλη δυναμη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιώργο κάνε αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω . Και αν προβληματίζεσαι ή σε μπέρδεψαν τα παιδιά με τις αναλύσεις τους . 
επειδή ανέφερες ότι "δούλεψε λίγο" δεν πιστεύω να έχει προχωρήσει πολύ η ζημιά.
Απλός βγάλε τα και μέτρησε το πάχος και πλάτος τους με παχύμετρο ακριβώς ... (το μήκος δεν μπορείς να το μετρήσεις λόγω φθοράς ) Εδώ βάλε κατά προσέγγιση ή πάνε σε μαγαζιά ανταλλακτικών με δείγματα τα καρβουνάκια και δώσε τους τις διαστάσεις που μέτρησες και τον τύπο του πλυντηρίου (αυτά που φαίνονται παραπάνω σε φωτογραφία σου) .
Σε οτι πρόβλημα έχεις θα σου πούμε λεπτομέρειες . φωτογραφίες θα βοηθήσουν.

----------


## giorgost1

ΟΚ Γιαννη κ Μιχαλη θα το ελεγξω και θα γραψω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## giorgost1

Εβγαλα το μοτερ το δοκιμασα και δεν γυρναγε.(με ρευμα)
Το ανοιξα για να δω απο μεσα

----------


## giorgost1

Το καθαρισα και αγορασα καρβουνακια τα οποια τα τοποθετησε ο ιδιος ο μαγαζατορας γιατι δεν εχω κολλητηριSNC00496.jpg
Να το δεσω και να το δοκιμασω;Τι αλλο να κοιταξω;Τον ροτορα τον ελεγξα (με το ματι  :Smile:  !!!) και δεν φαινεται να εχει ζημια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βουρρρρρρρ και με κλειστά μάτια θα "πετάξει"

Στην περίπτωση του "κομπλές" εξαρτήματος με τα καρβουνάκια . στο #10 

Να προσέξεις όταν το βάζεις προς τον συλλέκτη να μην σπάσεις τα καρβουνάκια και θα πρέπει να τραβήξεις τέρμα πίσω τα καρβουνάκια με κάτι κυκλικά ελατήρια που έχει πάνω κρατώντας τα με προσωρινές "κλωστές" (προσοχή μην σπάσεις το ελατήριο) και όταν το τοποθετήσεις τα ελευθερώνεις τα "σχοινάκια" επίσης φρόντισε οι επαφές που έχει να ταιριάξουν με τις υποδοχές ακριβώς χωρίς να στραβώσουν και ...... (έχω 2 τσουβάλια ρούχα για πλύσιμο να στα στείλω?)  :Lol:

----------


## konman

> (έχω 2 τσουβάλια ρούχα για πλύσιμο να στα στείλω?)


Εχει χαλαση το πλυντηριο σου και δεν μπορεις να το φτιαξεις.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## giorgost1

Λοιπον δηλωνω οτι προτιθεμαι να σας πλενω τα ρουχα για ενα μηνα!!!
Ενα μεγαλω ευχαριστω σε ολους. :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο σχετικά με τις φωτό στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread προφανώς δεν 
στις εμφάνιζε λόγου λάθους. Προσπάθησε να τις ξαναπεράσεις τώρα εδώ.

----------


## tsikrikd

Μήπως μπορούμε να διευκρινίσουμε και πως βγαίνει το μοτέρ για να αλλαχθούν τα καρβουνάκια μιας και είμαστε νέοι στο χώρο?
Έβγαλα τη μια βίδα (μεγάλη) που το κρατάει από μπροστά και μια μικρότερη από μέσα, αλλά κατι λείπει...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

το τραβάς μπροστά για να βγει από τους πίρους . (συρταρωτά)

----------


## tsikrikd

Είναι δεμένο με κάποιο τρόπο σε ένα πορτοκαλί αστέρι που είναι βιδωμένο  στον κάδο. Έχει μια μικρή δυνατότητα κινησης αριστερα - δεξια αλλά όχι  προς το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου για να βγει.

----------


## konman

Γυρισε το προς τα κατω και τραβα το.

----------


## tsikrikd

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο. Το μοτέρ βγήκε, ανοίχθηκε, τα καρβουνάκια που είναι για να αντικατασταθούν?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάσσαρε μια φωτογραφία του μοτέρ , ή βρες ένα σχετικά ίδιο στο ιντερνέτ (σε φωτογραφία) για να σου πούμε λεπτομέρειες αντικατάστασης

----------


## tsikrikd

IMG_5773.jpgIMG_5772.jpgIMG_5771.jpg Αν βοηθούν οι φωτο από το μοτερ κλειστό και ανοιχτό

----------


## konman

IMG_5773.jpg

Βγαλε των ροτορα ξεβιδωσε τις βιδες βγαλε την βασει και θα τα δεις.

----------


## tsikrikd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση πριν τη "νεκροψία".  Πήρα τηλ σε μαγαζιά με ανταλλακτικά  και κάποιος μου πρότεινε αυτό 35.01.20.13.a.jpg με κόστος "α" και κάποιος άλλος αυτό 96.98.64.56.jpg(το λευκό εσωτερικό) με κόστος "5xΑ". Ποιο είναι το σωστό???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

χωρίς τίτλο.JPGΣε αυτόν που σου είπε με κόστος 5ΧΑ ... θα ξαναπάς για αγορές όταν θα έρθει ο κόκκινος Μάης ..
Φυσικά μόνο τα καρβουνάκια θα αλλάξεις ... αν δεν βρεις με τα αντίστοιχα κλιπσάκια που είναι σχετικά λεπτά . (αν βρεις ίδια και περισσεύει το σύρμα από τα καρβουνάκια έχει καλώς) ..
Αν όμως όχι κόβω τα κλιπσάκια (απείραχτα) με το υπόλοιπο σύρμα του μαζί (εκτός τα καρβουνάκια) τα καθαρίζω και διαιρώ την πλεξούδα του σύρματος (είτε στο καινούριο σύρμα είτε στο παλιό) .. ελάχιστα από κάθε πλευρά ... τα στρίβω κατάλληλα .. περνάω σολντερίνη και κόλλημα με καλάι . Το συνολικό σύρμα που θα έχει από το κλιπσάκι μέχρι και το κάρβουνο .. (να το προσημειώσεις πόσο ήταν το μήκος .. και τόσο θα αφήσεις και εσύ ) .
Η "δύσκολη " φάση είναι όταν θα το ξανα καπακώσεις μετά την τοποθέτηση τους στα αυλάκια θα πρέπει να τραβήξεις προσωρινά κάτι ελάσματα σαν "σαλίγκαροι" που σπρώχνουν τα κάρβουνα συνεχώς .... εγώ τα κρατάω προσωρινά ανοικτά με κάτι κλωστές ... για να είναι τα καρβουνάκια τέρμα έξω όταν θα τοποθετηθεί ο ρότορας ... μην τυχόν βρει και σπάσει τα καρβουνάκια ..
Και αφού μπει ο ρότορας και το καπάκι ... μετά ελευθερώνω τις κλωστές και όλα μπόμπα ..

Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στα 2 ευαίσθητα σημεία με κόκκινο κύκλο (να μην τα ζορίσεις και σπάσουν) 
Α) επάνω (στην φωτό) είναι τα βύσματα που πρέπει να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα όταν το ξανακαπακώσεις να μπουν ακριβώς ... γιατί αν ξεφύγουν στο καπάκωμα θα στραβώσουν.
Β) Στον κάτω κύκλο είναι το λαμάκι που σπρώχνει το κάρβουνο .. και πρέπει και αυτό να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα να μην το σπάσεις .. απλά πρέπει να το χειρίζεσαι απαλά 

Σημείωνε πάντα πως έβγαλες (με μαρκαδόρο) τα πάντα είτε στάτη ... είτε καπάκια ... είτε εσωτερικά ... για να ξέρεις με σιγουριά να ακολουθήσεις την αντίστροφη πορεία συναρμολόγησης.

----------


## tsikrikd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Το πλυντήριο είναι σε χρήση. Τελικά το πιο δύσκολο ήταν να πείσεις αυτόν που πουλάει ανταλλακτικά να σου δώσει αυτό που χρειάζεσαι και όχι αυτό που θέλει να σου πουλήσει.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## tsikrikd

Παίδες πίσω πάλι.
Το πλυντήριο παρουσιάζει την εξης ιδιαιτερότητα. Όταν παίρνει νερό με ρουχα μέσα δεν έχει δύναμη να γυρίσει τον κάδο. Κάνει μια προσπάθεια αλλά τίποτα.
Μόλις αδειάσει τα νερά στίβει κανονικότατα.
Τις πταίει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορείς να μετρήσεις τι τάση σου φέρνει στο μοτέρ ? όταν είναι να γυρίσει (στο αργό Δεξιά/αριστερά) όχι στο στύψιμο.

----------


## tsikrikd

Επειδή όπως είπα στην αρχή είμαι και λίγο αρχάριος μήπως μπορεις να συμβουλεύσεις που ακουμπάω ακροδέκτες πολύμετρου για να πάρω τάση μοτερ?

----------


## konman

> Μπορείς να μετρήσεις τι τάση σου φέρνει στο μοτέρ ? όταν είναι να γυρίσει (στο αργό Δεξιά/αριστερά) όχι στο στύψιμο.


Αυτα τα μοτερ εχουν ενα τυλιγμα για αργες και γρηγορες στροφες,
η πλακετα στελνει πιο χαμηλη ταση για αργες στροφες.

Πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην εχουν πατησει σωστα τα καρβουνακια.

----------


## tsikrikd

> Αυτα τα μοτερ εχουν ενα τυλιγμα για αργες και γρηγορες στροφες,
> η πλακετα στελνει πιο χαμηλη ταση για αργες στροφες.
> 
> Πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην εχουν πατησει σωστα τα καρβουνακια.


Όπως το έχω ανοιχτό και το βλέπω να προσπαθεί να γυρίσω μόλις πιέζω τον ιμάντα σφίγγει καλύτερα στο ρότορα και κάνει μια στροφή ο κάδος.
Αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι στο στίψιμο γυρνάει κανονικά.
Μήπως χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση ο ιμάντας;
Αν δεν είχαν πατήσει καλά τα καρβουνάκια θα γύριζε έστω και για λίγο με την πίεση στον ιμάντα;
Σχετικά με τις μετρήσεις και το πολύμετρο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν δεν είχαν πατήσει καλά τα καρβουνάκια θα γύριζε έστω και για λίγο με την πίεση στον ιμάντα;


Ακριβώς ... λογικά έχεις βάλει σωστά τα καρβουνάκια .. και αυτό το συμπεραίνουμε και με μήνυμα #26 όπου λες ότι..



> Μόλις αδειάσει τα νερά στίβει κανονικότατα.
> Τις πταίει?


οπότε δεν έχεις βάλει άτσαλα τα καρβουνάκια. (εκτός και βλέπεις να σπινθηρίζουν έντονα και αφύσικα) 
Γιαυτό και παραπάνω είπα να δούμε τι γίνεται ως προς την "τροφοδοσία" του μοτέρ για να βγουν συμπεράσματα τι φταίει ... περισσότερο από μοτέρ? ή από πλακέτα? 




> Όπως το έχω ανοιχτό και το βλέπω να προσπαθεί να γυρίσω μόλις πιέζω τον ιμάντα σφίγγει καλύτερα στο ρότορα και κάνει μια στροφή ο κάδος.


Μόνο 1 στροφή? ή και περισσότερες?




> Μήπως χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση ο ιμάντας;


Αν δεν σφυρίζει ή γλιστράει με φορτίο , δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## tsikrikd

> Ακριβώς ... λογικά έχεις βάλει σωστά τα καρβουνάκια .. και αυτό το συμπεραίνουμε και με μήνυμα #26 όπου λες ότι..
> 
> οπότε δεν έχεις βάλει άτσαλα τα καρβουνάκια. (εκτός και βλέπεις να σπινθηρίζουν έντονα και αφύσικα) 
> Γιαυτό και παραπάνω είπα να δούμε τι γίνεται ως προς την "τροφοδοσία" του μοτέρ για να βγουν συμπεράσματα τι φταίει ... περισσότερο από μοτέρ? ή από πλακέτα? 
> 
> 
> Μόνο 1 στροφή? ή και περισσότερες?
> 
> 
> Αν δεν σφυρίζει ή γλιστράει με φορτίο , δεν έχει πρόβλημα.


Q:Μόνο 1 στροφή? ή και περισσότερες?

RE: Μισή ή μία γιατί τον άφηνα τον ιμάντα δε συνέχισα την πίεση.
Πως θα πάρω μέτρηση;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάνε μας την χάρη και σφίξε λίγο το ρεγουλατόρ που έχει το μοτέρ λίγο πιο δυνατά τον ιμάντα και ξαναδοκίμασε . μήπως γίνετε λόγος για το τίποτα . και πες μας.

----------


## tsikrikd

> Κάνε μας την χάρη και σφίξε λίγο το ρεγουλατόρ που έχει το μοτέρ λίγο πιο δυνατά τον ιμάντα και ξαναδοκίμασε . μήπως γίνετε λόγος για το τίποτα . και πες μας.


Όντως έτσι έγινε και όλα δουλεψαν ρολόι. Δεν ήταν θέμα επιπλέον σφιξίματος αλλά πίεσης του μοτέρ προς τα κάτω κατά τη διάρκεια του βιδώματος.
Τελικά κάποιες λεπτομέρειες είναι σημαντικές  και είναι καλό που τις αναφέρουμε για μελλοντική εκμετάλευση από όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι θερμά όποιους βοήθησαν.

----------


## mastoras1

Γεια σας. Ενα άλλο πρόβλημα με το ίδιο πλυντηριο. Επειδή έχουν χαλάσει τα αμορτισέρ χτύπησε ο κάδος την πλακέτα του μοτέρ και έκανε αρκ με αποτέλεσμα να καεί το τυπωμένο ,το επισκεύασα εκεί και μετρώντας βρήκα και μια δίοδο βραχυκυκλωμενη την αλαξα αλλά το μοτέρ δεν γυρίζει. Μήπως κάποιος έχει καμιά μτχ;

----------


## klik

Το TRIAC το έλεγξες; Υπάρχει τάση στο τροφοδοτικό (μετράς πάνω στο zener μετά την αντίσταση ισχύος ή τον πυκνωτή υποβιβασμού τάσης)
Στο field coil φτάνει τάση DC;

----------


## mastoras1

To TRIAC μετραει κανονικα. Τι ειναι το field coil; μετα την αντισταση τι ταση θα μετρησω;

----------


## klik

Ο στάτορας (ακίνητο μέρος μοτέρ) έχει το field τύλιγμα και παίρνει dc τάση για να δημιουργήσει το μαγνητικό πεδίο που θα προκαλέσει την περιστροφή του ρότορα. 
Ο ρότορας (κινούμενο μέρος μοτέρ) έχει τα καρβουνάκια και παίρνει και αυτός dc τάση μέσω scr ή triac. 

Η πλακέτα για να δουλέψει χρειάζεται κάποια χαμηλή τάση (η τάση αυτή είναι σε άμεση σύζευξη με το δίκτυο 230Vac) που θα περιορίζεται από κάποιο zener. Αν το zener είναι 12V, θα πρέπει να μετράς 12V, αν είναι 18V, θα πρέπει να μετράς 18V.
Καλύτερα να μην επιχειρήσεις να μετρήσεις διότι απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν έχεις εμπειρία και η τάσεις εδώ προέρχονται απο το δίκτυο 230V *χωρίς* απομόνωση και *είναι θανατηφόρες*.

Έχω όμως απορία: *με ποιο τρόπο μέτρησες το triac*;

Η φωτογραφία που έχεις βγάλει είναι θαμπή και δεν χρησιμεύει σε τίποτα. Ακόμα και αν κάποιος είχε πλακέτα μεταχειρισμένη (καινούργια πιθανόν να κάνει μόνο 50 ευρω), δεν θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει κωδικούς.

Βγάλε φωτογραφίες πάνω- κάτω, να δούμε και τη βλάβη στις πίστες και ίσως μπορέσουμε να σου πούμε περισσότερες λεπτομερειες.

----------

FILMAN (21-09-16)

----------


## mastoras1

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.Ενα σχεδιο θα με βοηθουσε αλλα δε μπορεσα να βρω. Το triac το μετρησα με πολυμετρο στη κλιμακα των ημιαγωγων δεν δειχνει βραχυκυκλωμενο ουτε ανοιχτο.
WP_20160920_19_49_25_Pro.jpgWP_20160920_19_49_43_Pro.jpg

----------


## klik

Άρα το TRIAC δεν ξέρουμε αν λειτουργεί. Πιο εύκολο θα σου είναι να το αλλάξεις παρά να το ελέγξεις.
Για να δούμε λεπτομέρειες θα έπρεπε να βγεί η λαμαρίνα-καλυμα-ψύκτρα

----------


## FILMAN

Κώστα, το μοτέρ πιθανότατα παίρνει AC (phase controlled) έχοντας το στάτορα και το ρότορα σε σειρά.

Αργύρη το triac θα έπρεπε να σου δείχνει στο πολύμετρο μια αντίσταση αρκετών δεκάδων ή λίγων εκατοντάδων Ω μεταξύ G και Α1, και ανοιχτό κύκλωμα μεταξύ G και Α2 ή Α1 και Α2. Αυτά θα έδειχνε ένα καλό triac, *χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι αν τα δεις αυτά το triac είναι οπωσδήποτε καλό.*
Επίσης μερικές τέτοιες πλακέτες έχουν πρόβλημα ραγισμένων κολλήσεων, πρέπει να ήταν από τότε που ξεκίνησε η lead free ιστορία, και καλό είναι να ρίξεις μια ματιά και σ' αυτό. Το ολοκληρωμένο που έχει πάνω δεν είναι ένα ΑΚΟ της PHILIPS;

----------

klik (22-09-16)

----------


## mastoras1

Ναι το ολοκληρωμένο είναι ΑΚΟ . Το triac έτσι μου μετράει αλλά θα το αλάξω, τις κολλήσεις τις έλεγξα.

----------


## mastoras1

Αλλαξα και το triac και πάλι δεν γυρίζει μάλλον έκαψε το ολοκληρωμένο. Οσο για καινούρια έχει 124euro...

----------


## klik

Μέτρησες την αντίσταση που υπάρχει στην πύλη του triac; 
Αν αυτή είναι καμμένη, τότε θέλει άλλαγμα και το ολοκληρωμένο. Όμως αν δεν είναι καμμένη δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι το ολοκληρωμένο είναι λειτουργικό.

Μπορείς να ελέγξεις οπτικά κάτω από το μεταλλικό καπάκι για εμφανώς καμμένα εξαρτήματα;
Μπορείς να ελέγξεις αν τροφοδοτείται το ολοκληρωμένο;

----------


## mastoras1

Καμένη αντίσταση δεν έχει τις μέτρησα όλες. Στο ολοκληρωμένο μετράω 5v και 3,2v.WP_20160921_19_26_41_Pro.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι εντάξει; Μην έχει πρόβλημα αυτό και εσύ ψάχνεις την πλακέτα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η πλακέτα προστατεύεται ενδιάμεσα με μια πολύ ενισχυμένη μπάρα πριν τον κάδο. Είναι δύσκολο να κάνει αρκ απευθείας . Επομένως κάτι περιφερειακό θα βρήκε όπως μοτέρ / αντλία / αντίσταση / διακόπτη πόρτας , και από εκεί ξεκίνησε η ζημιά , πιθανόν να υπάρχει ακόμη περιφερειακό πρόβλημα.

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί να χτύπησε κάτι πάνω στην πλακέτα; Ο χαλκοδιάδρομος που εξαφανίστηκε μπορεί να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα κάποιου βραχυκυκλώματος στο κομμάτι του μοτέρ.

----------


## mastoras1

Τα καρβουνάκια τα έλεγξα αλλά εσωτερικά το πλυντήριο εχει σημάδια χτυπήματος απο τον κάδο. Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να δώσω 220 απ ευθείας στο μοτερ και σε ποια όρια; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν θα δώσεις 220V κατευθείαν αλλά θα βάλεις σε σειρά μια λάμπα αλογόνου της τάξης των 200W, έχοντας στάτορα και ρότορα ενωμένους σε σειρά.

----------


## mastoras1

Φιλιππε εδωσα 220 όπως ειπες στάτορα και ρότορα ενωμένους σε σειρά άλλα με λάμπα 60w πυρακτώσεως και δεν γυρίζει το μοτερ. 
Πετρο ολες οι λειτουργιες,κλειδωμα, ζεσταμα αντληση, προγραμμα ειναι οκ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καρβουνάκια ? ελέγχθηκαν? , μπας και έχει κανένα θερμικό προστασίας?

----------


## mastoras1

Θερμικο πανω στο μοτερ δεν εχει. Η φισσα εχει στο 1.2 το πηνιο στατορα 3.4 ροτορα 5.6 ελεχγο στροφων ολα μετρανε λιγα ωμ. Αυτο που λεει ο FILMAN για να το δοκιμασω ισχυει;

----------


## tipos

Πανω στην ψυκτροθηκη εχει ασφαλεια,ενα τετραγωνο ασιμενιο εξαρτημα,το ειδες μηπως εχει διακοπη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

καθάρισε τα καρβουνάκια και ξαναβάλε τα , και δεν αν οι θήκες έχουν χτυπηθεί και στράβωσαν . Μπορεί να το μέτρησες ωμικά , αλλά έχουν τύχει περιπτώσεις που τα άτιμα δεν ξεκινούσαν και αν πίεζες λίγο τον άξονα έφευγαν σφαίρα . Ακριβώς επειδή δεν πατούσαν καλά .

----------


## mastoras1

Το εχω συναρμολογησει το μοτερ, αλλα αν ειχε διακοπή δε θα  μετρούσε στο 3.4 ωμικα.Επισης αναβει και η λαμπα σε σειρα με ροτορα και στατορα. Αυριο θα το ανοιξω παλι να δω.

----------


## tipos

Στη φυσα πανω στο μοτερ εχει νουμερα,γεφυρωνεις 3 με 4 και δινεις ρευμα στο 2 και στο 5,ετσι το εκανες?

----------


## mastoras1

Ναι ετσι. Μετρησα και την ασφαλεια που ειπες Σακη ειναι οκ.

----------


## tipos

Κατι δεν παρατηρησες καλα.Εχω δωσει ρευμα σε δεκαδες ομοια μοτερ,μηπως δεν παρατηρησες καλα τα νουμερα που ειναι γραμενα στην υποδοχη-θυληκια φυσα πανω στο μοτερ?Για σηγουρια δες τα ξανα.

----------

mastoras1 (23-09-16)

----------


## mastoras1

Το εκανα τωρα χωρις λαμπα και δουλευει αρα καταληγουμε οτι φταιει η πλακετα . Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## diony

Κάνε και έναν έλεγχο της συνέχειας των 6 αγωγών που τροφοδοτούν τον κινητήρα μήπως με το κούνημα κτυπήθηκαν από τον κάδο και κόπηκε ή βραχυκύκλωσε κάποιο , σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις έχω βρει κομμένα-κτυπημένα  καλώδια  ειδικά από τις βαλβίδες

----------

mastoras1 (23-09-16)

----------


## tipos

Στο #39 βλεπω το προβλημα που εγηνε απο το μπαμ στην εισοδο των εντολων που ερχεται απο το χρονοδιακοπτη,σωστα?Αν ειναι ετσι υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει γινει ζημια και στον χρονοδιακοπτη εκτος απο την πλακετα,π.χ. κολημα επαφης

----------


## mastoras1

Θα το δω και αυτό ,πάντως τα καλώδια είναι οκ.

----------


## FILMAN

Η λάμπα που έβαλες ήταν πολύ μικρής ισχύος γι αυτό δεν γύρναγε το μοτέρ.

----------

mastoras1 (26-09-16)

----------


## mastoras1

Στα δυο όρια που έκανε αρκ συνδέεται μια επαφή του χρονοδιακοπτη η οποία είναι για τις πολλές στροφές και την τσέκαρα ανοιγοκλεινει γυρίζοντας το κουμπί. Αν κάποιος έχει καμμια μεταχειρισμενη ας γράψει .

----------


## diony

Επειδή η εικόνα δεν είναι πολύ σαφής , κάνε έναν έλεγχο , αν κάπου έχει τρεις ίδιες αντιστάσεις των 47 ή 100 ωμ 1/4  του βατ ενωμένες σε σειρά και μέτρησέ τες αν είναι σωστές όχι οπτικά αλλά με το ωμόμετρο

----------


## mastoras1

Oλες οι αντιστάσεις είναι οκ τις μέτρησα , βρήκα όμως άλλη πλακέτα και έτσι δούλεψε το μοτέρ . Ευχαριστώ  όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις.

----------

